# Naboo just passed away.



## rosetintedlenses (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know if anyone remembers me on here, but I adopted Gentle Giant's little Buster (and renamed him Naboo). It's been a year and a half since I adopted him, and we've had quite the ride together. We've discovered that he had some severe dental problems that resulted in him having to go to the vet every 6 weeks to have his teeth trimmed, and he also had some GI difficulties, which resulted in him going into stasis about once a month. We couldn't find any cause for the stasis episodes, because bloodwork, xrays and examinations always came out normal, so we figured that he just had a bit of a fragile tummy. 

He had a stasis episode last Sunday, and I did my usual treatment on him: simethicone, cisapride and sub-q fluids along with some critical care. He came out of the episode pretty quickly, but I kept him on the cc and cisapride for another two days just to make sure that he was going to be okay. On Friday morning, around 1 am, I noticed that he was having another episode, so I did the treatment again and went to bed, thinking that I would wake up to a eating, pooping and happy bunny. 

Eight hours later, I found Naboo in his cage, still hunched over and grinding his teeth loudly this time. I picked him up to check and see what was going on, and the first thing I noticed was that his stomach was HUGE. It was rock hard, and he winced whenever I touched it, so I immediately called my vet and told them that I was bringing him in. I quickly got his and my things together and headed to the vet, which was an hour away. 

When I got him there, the vet examined him, and she seemed very concerned, because she wasn't hearing any gut sounds and she thought that there was a lot of fluid in his stomach. She wanted to do an x-ray, so I let her, and that confirmed her suspicions. She reccomended that we immediately take him to surgery to do a gasterotomy because without surgery, he would be dead in a matter of hours. I let her take him back into surgery, knowing that there was a good possibility that he wouldn't come out of it.

He made it through the surgery, though, and I got to visit him when he was back in the small animal cages, resting on a heating pad. I called later last night to see how he was doing, and the vet sounded very optimistic, saying that he was alert and even hopping around a little bit.

I woke up this morning and got ready to go visit him because he was supposed to stay all weekend, and as I put my coat on, my phone rang. I picked it up, and the caller identified himself as Dr. Welle, and he said that Naboo had taken a turn for the worse. He said that he walked into the room to check on him, and when he did so, Naboo just arched up and then laid down. He was in full arrest. He said that they tried to put a trach tube in, but his mouth had food in it, so he couldn't get it in, and by then, his pupils were nonreactive. They pronounced him dead around 10 this morning.

He was the best friend that I could ever ask for, and I'm simply heartbroken. I would really love to thank Myra (GentleGiants) for letting me take him home and love him, and for even rescuing him in the first place. I have no doubt that had she not taken him in, he would not have lived for as long as he did. He was a much loved bunny, and will be missed.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh gosh...how very heartbreaking..and devestating for you...i'm so very sorry for your loss of such a beautiful little boy.


----------



## pOker (Feb 13, 2010)

I am soo sooo sooooo sorry for your loss..
I can tell that you have done absolutely everything for Naboo.
He was very lucky to have such a great bunny slave like you..

Binky Free Sweet Naboo..

those picture are just adorable!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. He was adorable and such a sweet little guy. It sounds like he had some serious issues going on there at the end. I know you did the very best you could for him. What a sad day. He had a wonderful life with you, I know, and loved you very much. Not everybunny gives kisses. Binky free, sweet Naboo.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...what an adorable bun!!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful little guy.
Binky free Naboo :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous boy. At least he knew what it was to be loved and will be missed greatly. Good bye little man and rest in peace. Binky free at the bride.


----------



## yngmea (Feb 14, 2010)

you were this bunny's hero, I can tell. beautiful bun. binky free.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh no i am so sorry, i really liked Naboo when Myra had him , he was adorable so glad he had a good 1 1/2 years with you. He is now at the bridge with my Sooty and neither one of them have bad teeth and are playing and having fun. i am sorry for your loss


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. I remember you announcing him as Naboo, always made me thing of Star Wars, he is a handsome fellow.

:hug:


----------

